# New Stock Loft!!!



## west of england (Jun 7, 2007)

hi all,
just thought i would put up a few pictures of ma nearly finished stock loft its a 20 x 8 


























order the polycarbonate sheets for the front of the shed and gonna put a 7 x 4 aviary on each side


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

looking good already.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks great! how much has this cost you so far? And what do you think will be the total cost when its completed?


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

looks great


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks great. What are you going to do to the outside, like paint or stain?


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

Very nice loft.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## ezzy333 (Mar 9, 2011)

Very very nice


----------



## west of england (Jun 7, 2007)

*shed*

think it's cost about £600 so far and hoping another couple of hundred then it's done
It been painted with used engine oil on the a few time so the wood is waterproof


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

love it good job


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Painting with motor oil sounds like a good idea but how do you get rid of the oil smell That would be bad for the birds, wouldn't it?


----------



## west of england (Jun 7, 2007)

*oil*

the sheds been painted three times with the oil and been drying for about a week and there's no smell whats so ever. It also dry so ain't gotta worry if the bird touch it


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Congratulations on a job well done. Very nice looking loft.

Dave


----------

